# ماذا لو امن احد افراد الاسرة بالمسيح



## القسيس محمد (21 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ونعمه
سؤال يحتاج الى اجابه
لو ان واحد مسلم دخل المسيحيه وهو متزوج مسلمه 
هل يحل له ان يستخدم حقوقه معها كزوج 
ولو واحده مسلمه دخلت المسيحيه 
هل تترك زوجها يستخدم معها حقوقه الزوجيه 
ملحوظه
اذا عنوان المو ضوع غير مناسب غيروه
سلام المسيح
ابانوب


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: سؤال يحتاج الى اجابه*

وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَةِ الأُمُورِ الَّتِي كَتَبْتُمْ لِي عَنْهَا فَحَسَنٌ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ لاَ يَمَسَّ امْرَأَةً. 
2 وَلَكِنْ لِسَبَبِ الزِّنَا لِيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ امْرَأَتُهُ وَلْيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدَةٍ رَجُلُهَا. 
3 *لِيُوفِ الرَّجُلُ الْمَرْأَةَ حَقَّهَا الْوَاجِبَ وَكَذَلِكَ الْمَرْأَةُ أَيْضاً الرَّجُلَ.* 
4 لَيْسَ لِلْمَرْأَةِ تَسَلُّطٌ عَلَى جَسَدِهَا بَلْ لِلرَّجُلِ وَكَذَلِكَ الرَّجُلُ أَيْضاً لَيْسَ لَهُ تَسَلُّطٌ عَلَى جَسَدِهِ بَلْ لِلْمَرْأَةِ. 
5 لاَ يَسْلِبْ أَحَدُكُمُ الآخَرَ إِلاَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَلَى مُوافَقَةٍ إِلَى حِينٍ لِكَيْ تَتَفَرَّغُوا لِلصَّوْمِ وَالصَّلاَةِ ثُمَّ تَجْتَمِعُوا أَيْضاً مَعاً لِكَيْ لاَ يُجَرِّبَكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ لِسَبَبِ عَدَمِ نَزَاهَتِكُمْ. 
6 وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ هَذَا عَلَى سَبِيلِ الإِذْنِ لاَ عَلَى سَبِيلِ الأَمْرِ. 
7 لأَنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ يَكُونَ جَمِيعُ النَّاسِ كَمَا أَنَا. لَكِنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ لَهُ مَوْهِبَتُهُ الْخَاصَّةُ مِنَ اللهِ. الْوَاحِدُ هَكَذَا وَالآخَرُ هَكَذَا. 
8 وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لِغَيْرِ الْمُتَزَوِّجِينَ وَلِلأَرَامِلِ إِنَّهُ حَسَنٌ لَهُمْ إِذَا لَبِثُوا كَمَا أَنَا. 
9 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ لَمْ يَضْبِطُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ فَلْيَتَزَوَّجُوا لأَنَّ التَّزَوُّجَ أَصْلَحُ مِنَ التَّحَرُّقِ.

10 وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجُونَ فَأُوصِيهِمْ لاَ أَنَا بَلِ الرَّبُّ أَنْ لاَ تُفَارِقَ الْمَرْأَةُ رَجُلَهَا. 
11 وَإِنْ فَارَقَتْهُ فَلْتَلْبَثْ غَيْرَ مُتَزَوِّجَةٍ أَوْ لِتُصَالِحْ رَجُلَهَا. وَلاَ يَتْرُكِ الرَّجُلُ امْرَأَتَهُ. 
12* وَأَمَّا الْبَاقُونَ فَأَقُولُ لَهُمْ أَنَا لاَ الرَّبُّ: إِنْ كَانَ أَخٌ لَهُ امْرَأَةٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَهِيَ تَرْتَضِي أَنْ تَسْكُنَ مَعَهُ فَلاَ يَتْرُكْهَا. *
*13 وَالْمَرْأَةُ الَّتِي لَهَا رَجُلٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنٍ وَهُوَ يَرْتَضِي أَنْ يَسْكُنَ مَعَهَا فَلاَ تَتْرُكْهُ. *
*14 لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ غَيْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِ مُقَدَّسٌ فِي الْمَرْأَةِ وَالْمَرْأَةُ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنَةِ مُقَدَّسَةٌ فِي الرَّجُلِ - وَإِلاَّ فَأَوْلاَدُكُمْ نَجِسُونَ. وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَهُمْ مُقَدَّسُونَ. *
*15 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَارَقَ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِ فَلْيُفَارِقْ. لَيْسَ الأَخُ أَوِ الأُخْتُ مُسْتَعْبَداً فِي مِثْلِ هَذِهِ الأَحْوَالِ. وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ قَدْ دَعَانَا فِي السَّلاَمِ. *
*16 لأَنَّهُ كَيْفَ تَعْلَمِينَ أَيَّتُهَا الْمَرْأَةُ هَلْ تُخَلِّصِينَ الرَّجُلَ؟ أَوْ كَيْفَ تَعْلَمُ أَيُّهَا الرَّجُلُ هَلْ تُخَلِّصُ الْمَرْأَةَ؟ *
*17 غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ كَمَا قَسَمَ اللهُ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا دَعَا الرَّبُّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ هَكَذَا لِيَسْلُكْ. وَهَكَذَا أَنَا آمُرُ فِي جَمِيعِ الْكَنَائِسِ. *



18 دُعِيَ أَحَدٌ وَهُوَ مَخْتُونٌ فَلاَ يَصِرْ أَغْلَفَ. دُعِيَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْغُرْلَةِ فَلاَ يَخْتَتِنْ. 
19 لَيْسَ الْخِتَانُ شَيْئاً وَلَيْسَتِ الْغُرْلَةُ شَيْئاً بَلْ حِفْظُ وَصَايَا اللهِ. 
20 اَلدَّعْوَةُ الَّتِي دُعِيَ فِيهَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فَلْيَلْبَثْ فِيهَا. 
21 دُعِيتَ وَأَنْتَ عَبْدٌ فَلاَ يَهُمَّكَ. بَلْ وَإِنِ اسْتَطَعْتَ أَنْ تَصِيرَ حُرّاً فَاسْتَعْمِلْهَا بِالْحَرِيِّ. 
22 لأَنَّ مَنْ دُعِيَ فِي الرَّبِّ وَهُوَ عَبْدٌ فَهُوَ عَتِيقُ الرَّبِّ. كَذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْحُرُّ الْمَدْعُوُّ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْمَسِيحِ. 
23 قَدِ اشْتُرِيتُمْ بِثَمَنٍ فَلاَ تَصِيرُوا عَبِيداً لِلنَّاسِ. 
24 مَا دُعِيَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فِيهِ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ فَلْيَلْبَثْ فِي ذَلِكَ مَعَ اللهِ. 
25 وَأَمَّا الْعَذَارَى فَلَيْسَ عِنْدِي أَمْرٌ مِنَ الرَّبِّ فِيهِنَّ وَلَكِنَّنِي أُعْطِي رَأْياً كَمَنْ رَحِمَهُ الرَّبُّ أَنْ يَكُونَ أَمِيناً. 
26 فَأَظُنُّ أَنَّ هَذَا حَسَنٌ لِسَبَبِ الضِّيقِ الْحَاضِرِ. أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ لِلإِنْسَانِ أَنْ يَكُونَ هَكَذَا: 
27 *أَنْتَ مُرْتَبِطٌ بِامْرَأَةٍ فَلاَ تَطْلُبْ الِانْفِصَالَ. أَنْتَ مُنْفَصِلٌ عَنِ امْرَأَةٍ فَلاَ تَطْلُبِ امْرَأَةً. *
28 لَكِنَّكَ وَإِنْ تَزَوَّجْتَ لَمْ تُخْطِئْ. وَإِنْ تَزَوَّجَتِ الْعَذْرَاءُ لَمْ تُخْطِئْ. وَلَكِنَّ مِثْلَ هَؤُلاَءِ يَكُونُ لَهُمْ ضِيقٌ فِي الْجَسَدِ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي أُشْفِقُ عَلَيْكُمْ. 
29* فَأَقُولُ هَذَا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ: الْوَقْتُ مُنْذُ الآنَ مُقَصَّرٌ لِكَيْ يَكُونَ الَّذِينَ لَهُمْ نِسَاءٌ كَأَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ *
30 وَالَّذِينَ يَبْكُونَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَبْكُونَ وَالَّذِينَ يَفْرَحُونَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَفْرَحُونَ وَالَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَمْلِكُونَ 
31 وَالَّذِينَ يَسْتَعْمِلُونَ هَذَا الْعَالَمَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَعْمِلُونَهُ. لأَنَّ هَيْئَةَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ تَزُولُ. 
32 فَأُرِيدُ أَنْ تَكُونُوا بِلاَ هَمٍّ. غَيْرُ الْمُتَزَوِّجِ يَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلرَّبِّ كَيْفَ يُرْضِي الرَّبَّ 
33 وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجُ فَيَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلْعَالَمِ كَيْفَ يُرْضِي امْرَأَتَهُ. 
34 إِنَّ بَيْنَ الزَّوْجَةِ وَالْعَذْرَاءِ فَرْقاً: غَيْرُ الْمُتَزَوِّجَةِ تَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلرَّبِّ لِتَكُونَ مُقَدَّسَةً جَسَداً وَرُوحاً. وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجَةُ فَتَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلْعَالَمِ كَيْفَ تُرْضِي رَجُلَهَا. 
35 هَذَا أَقُولُهُ لِخَيْرِكُمْ لَيْسَ لِكَيْ أُلْقِيَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَهَقاً بَلْ لأَجْلِ اللِّيَاقَةِ وَالْمُثَابَرَةِ لِلرَّبِّ مِنْ دُونِ ارْتِبَاكٍ. 
36 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ يَعْمَلُ بِدُونِ لِيَاقَةٍ نَحْوَ عَذْرَائِهِ إِذَا تَجَاوَزَتِ الْوَقْتَ وَهَكَذَا لَزِمَ أَنْ يَصِيرَ فَلْيَفْعَلْ مَا يُرِيدُ. إِنَّهُ لاَ يُخْطِئُ. فَلْيَتَزَوَّجَا. 
37 وَأَمَّا مَنْ أَقَامَ رَاسِخاً فِي قَلْبِهِ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ اضْطِرَارٌ بَلْ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى إِرَادَتِهِ وَقَدْ عَزَمَ عَلَى هَذَا فِي قَلْبِهِ أَنْ يَحْفَظَ عَذْرَاءَهُ فَحَسَناً يَفْعَلُ. 
38 إِذاً مَنْ زَوَّجَ فَحَسَناً يَفْعَلُ وَمَنْ لاَ يُزَوِّجُ يَفْعَلُ أَحْسَنَ. 
39 الْمَرْأَةُ مُرْتَبِطَةٌ بِالنَّامُوسِ مَا دَامَ رَجُلُهَا حَيّاً. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَ رَجُلُهَا فَهِيَ حُرَّةٌ لِكَيْ تَتَزَوَّجَ بِمَنْ تُرِيدُ فِي الرَّبِّ فَقَطْ. 
40 وَلَكِنَّهَا أَكْثَرُ غِبْطَةً إِنْ لَبِثَتْ هَكَذَا بِحَسَبِ رَأْيِي. وَأَظُنُّ أَنِّي أَنَا أَيْضاً عِنْدِي رُوحُ اللهِ. 


الرسالة الأولى لأهل كورنثوس - الأصحاح 7


----------



## Twin (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال يحتاج الى اجابه*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي أبانووب*


ابانووب قال:


> لو ان واحد مسلم دخل المسيحيه وهو متزوج مسلمه
> هل يحل له ان يستخدم حقوقه معها كزوج
> ولو واحده مسلمه دخلت المسيحيه
> هل تترك زوجها يستخدم معها حقوقه الزوجيه


 
*أخي العزيز *
*كما هو مكتوب بالكتاب المقدس ....*
[q-bible]لاَ تَكُونُوا تَحْتَ نِيرٍ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لأَنَّهُ أَيَّةُ خِلْطَةٍ لِلْبِرِّ وَالإِثْمِ؟ وَأَيَّةُ شَرِكَةٍ لِلنُّورِ مَعَ الظُّلْمَةِ؟ 
وَأَيُّ اتِّفَاقٍ لِلْمَسِيحِ مَعَ بَلِيعَالَ؟ وَأَيُّ نَصِيبٍ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِ؟ 
وَأَيَّةُ مُوَافَقَةٍ لِهَيْكَلِ اللهِ مَعَ الأَوْثَانِ؟ فَإِنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ هَيْكَلُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ، كَمَا قَالَ اللهُ: «إِنِّي سَأَسْكُنُ فِيهِمْ وَأَسِيرُ بَيْنَهُمْ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلَهاً وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً. 
لِذَلِكَ اخْرُجُوا مِنْ وَسَطِهِمْ وَاعْتَزِلُوا، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. وَلاَ تَمَسُّوا نَجِساً فَأَقْبَلَكُمْ، 
[/q-bible]
*ولكن هنا الموضوع مختلف*
*فالزوجة أو الزوج كان علي وفاق مع شريكه قبل الإيمان وبينهم ثمرة الأولاد *
*ولكن واحد منهم أمن بالرب يسوع وصار له مخلصاً وفادياً والأخر مازال يجهل هذا أو مازال يقاوم ويعاند ويرفض*
*وهنا يأتي الدور الأجتماعي الممتزج بالدور التبشيري *
*فبالأولي الأن أن يحاول أن يبشر ويكرز للشريك الأخر من أجل حياته الأبدية *
*وفي نفس الوقت لابد بل وواجب عليه أن لا يترك بيته يتمزق بل وجب عليه أن يكمل ويحاول لم الشمل من أجل الأولاد وبهذا يكون قدوة صالحه قد تكون دافع كبير لخلاص الأبناء فهمتني *

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة *


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: سؤال يحتاج الى اجابه*



ابانووب قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> سؤال يحتاج الى اجابه
> لو ان واحد مسلم دخل المسيحيه وهو متزوج مسلمه
> هل يحل له ان يستخدم حقوقه معها كزوج
> ...


 

اخي الحبيب ابانوب 

سلام ونعمة رب المجد معك 



اذا كان الرجل او المرأة متزوجا قبل الايمان ، فلا يترك شريكه بعد الايمان ، اذا ترك غير المؤمن ، في هذه الحالة فالطرف المؤمن له مطلق الحرية ان يتزوج في الرب او يبقى كما هو ، في انتظار ايمان الطرف الآخر ولم الشمل .

وهذا واضح من كلام الرسول بولس في رسالته الى اهل كورنثوس . 


وفي الحقيقة ، انا اعرف الكثيرين ممن آمنوا ولم يتركوا الطرف الآخر غير المؤمن على وعد الرب ( آمن بالرب يسوع فتخلص انت واهل بيتك ) (اعمال 16: 31) وقد اثبت الله انه صالح ، في حالات كثيرة جاء الطرف الثاني الى الايمان ، وفي بعض الحالات لازالت تنتظر ، والرب صالح وحنّان ، وله مواعيده .

ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## أَمَة (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: سؤال يحتاج الى اجابه*



ابانووب قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> سؤال يحتاج الى اجابه
> لو ان واحد مسلم دخل المسيحيه وهو متزوج مسلمه
> هل يحل له ان يستخدم حقوقه معها كزوج
> ...


 
عزيزي ابانووب​ 
سؤالك محدد بالعلاقة الزوجية الحميمة وهل تبقى محللة بين زوجين مسلمين في حال أن أحدهما صار مسيحيا 
عفوا أني أعدت صياغة السؤال وذلك لأن
العلاقة الزوجية في المسيحية هي علاقة محبة متبادلة واتحاد روحي وجسدي، وليست كما في الإسلام
علاقة قانونية تعطي الزوج أن يستخدم معها حقوقه الزوجيه ​ 
وبناء على انها علاقة محبة متبادلة
فإن تحول احدهما الى المسيحية لا يلزم الطرف المسيحي بأن يتوقف عن تلك المحبة.
بل العكس هو الصحيح.
على الزوج (أو الزوجة) المسيحي أن يتفاني بمحبة وخدمة الزوجة (أو الزوج) أكثر من ذي قبل
وأن يضحي أحدهما في سبيل الآخر
لأن هذه وصية الرب والاله سيدنا يسوع المسيح.​ 
حتى تعلن لزوجتك إيمانك لكل حادث حديث.​ 
أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك بردي يا ابانووب.​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة ​


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: سؤال يحتاج الى اجابه*

ربنا يباركك يا اخت امة 

لهذا ظللت له بالاحمر العدد الثالث من الاصحاح السابع 

شكرا لانك وضحت الاجابة بهذا الوضوح ( الامر الذي ربما خجلنا نحن منه) .

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## أَمَة (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: سؤال يحتاج الى اجابه*



NEW_MAN قال:


> ربنا يباركك يا اخت امة
> 
> لهذا ظللت له بالاحمر العدد الثالث من الاصحاح السابع
> 
> ...


 

الرب يبارك حياتك اخي المبارك نيومان
انا قرأت مشاركتك ومشاركة الأخ توين قبل أن أكتب
فوجدت أن لا داعي لذكر أيات من الكتاب المقدس.​ 
ما أجمل المسيح وما أجمل محبته لنا وما أعطانا من ميراث تعاليمه الإلهية المُقَدِسَة لذواتنا ولحياتنا​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## My Rock (21 أغسطس 2008)

الحال نفسه لو امن الابن او البنت
فلا يوجد اي امر بالانفصال او ترك العائلة في حالة الايمان, بالعكس فهناك دعوة للتبشير و الاعلان عن خلاص المسيح

فمن يؤمن لا يترك عائلته, لكن يحاول ان يشهد للمسيح من خلال حياته


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2008)

*اعتقد من الخطاء بقاء هذا في حياة ذاك بعد ايمان احد الاطراف بالمسيح ...لان المسيح قال "مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَباً أَوْ أُمّاً أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي وَمَنْ أَحَبَّ ابْناً أَوِ ابْنَةً أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي ..وَمَنْ لاَ يَأْخُذُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعُنِي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي. "...
و ايضا ....متى الأصحاح 10 العدد 35 ..."فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لِأُفَرِّقَ الإِنْسَانَ ضِدَّ أَبِيهِ وَالاِبْنَةَ ضِدَّ أُمِّهَا وَالْكَنَّةَ ضِدَّ حَمَاتِهَا. "

و ايضا ...لوقا الأصحاح 12 العدد 53 .."يَنْقَسِمُ الأَبُ عَلَى الاِبْنِ وَالاِبْنُ عَلَى الأَبِ وَالأُمُّ عَلَى الْبِنْتِ وَالْبِنْتُ عَلَى الأُمِّ وَالْحَمَاةُ عَلَى كَنَّتِهَا وَالْكَنَّةُ عَلَى حَمَاتِهَا». 
و لا ينبغي ابدا ان يستمر ما هو غير مقدس في حياة من صار مقدسا بحلول الروح القدس فيه...و الانفصال هنا حتمي لانه لا مكان لعدم القداسه.. في القداسه...حتي لو كانوا زوجين قبل الايمان...لان في استمرارية حياتهم كما كانت قبل ايمان احدهم بالمسيح منتهي التدنيس للجسد الذي تقدس بحلول الروح القدس فيه بمعمودية الروح و بالايمان بالمسيح ...
اما ان يكرز الطرف المؤمن بالمسيح بانجيل المسيح للطرف الاخر الغير مؤمن فهذا امر اخر..و يحتاج لمواهب خاصه لا يتمتع بها الكثيرون ممن قد يظنون في انفسهم المقدره الحقه علي الكرازة من فرط حماسهم بينما هم لازالوا حداثي في الايمان و تنقصهم الكثير من المعرفه و الاستعداد الروحي و الفكرى للدخول في حوارات اثبات لاهوت المسيح للمتشككين و كذلك هو امر محفوف بمخاطر جمه للاخوه المتنصرين و يستحسن ان يتركوا هذه المهمه لمن هم فعلا مستعدون روحيا و فكريا و حواريا للكرازه ...و يكفي هؤلاء الاخوه المتنصرون ان يستقلوا بحياتهم تماما مهما كانت الروابط الاسريه لكي يخلعوا عنهم ثوب عبودية الخطيه العتيق و يلبسوا ثياب النور التي اعدت لهم و يبداوا حياتهم الجديده في طهاره بميلاد جديد من ابيهم السماوى الذي سيتكفل برعايتهم منذ لحظة ايمانهم و ليس بحسب ميلادهم الجسدي من ابائهم الجسديين الفانين الذين مصيرهم الي التراب .​*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (21 أغسطس 2008)

esambraveheart قال:


> *اعتقد من الخطاء بقاء هذا في حياة ذاك بعد ايمان احد الاطراف بالمسيح ...لان المسيح قال "مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَباً أَوْ أُمّاً أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي وَمَنْ أَحَبَّ ابْناً أَوِ ابْنَةً أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي ..وَمَنْ لاَ يَأْخُذُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعُنِي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي. "...​*
> *و ايضا ....متى الأصحاح 10 العدد 35 ..."فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لِأُفَرِّقَ الإِنْسَانَ ضِدَّ أَبِيهِ وَالاِبْنَةَ ضِدَّ أُمِّهَا وَالْكَنَّةَ ضِدَّ حَمَاتِهَا. "*​
> *و ايضا ...لوقا الأصحاح 12 العدد 53 .."يَنْقَسِمُ الأَبُ عَلَى الاِبْنِ وَالاِبْنُ عَلَى الأَبِ وَالأُمُّ عَلَى الْبِنْتِ وَالْبِنْتُ عَلَى الأُمِّ وَالْحَمَاةُ عَلَى كَنَّتِهَا وَالْكَنَّةُ عَلَى حَمَاتِهَا». *
> *و لا ينبغي ابدا ان يستمر ما هو غير مقدس في حياة من صار مقدسا بحلول الروح القدس فيه...و الانفصال هنا حتمي لانه لا مكان لعدم القداسه.. في القداسه...حتي لو كانوا زوجين قبل الايمان...لان في استمرارية حياتهم كما كانت قبل ايمان احدهم بالمسيح منتهي التدنيس للجسد الذي تقدس بحلول الروح القدس فيه بمعمودية الروح و بالايمان بالمسيح ...*
> ...


 
العزيز عصام .. حمدلله بالسلامة 
عموما يبدو انه يفوتك الكثير في هذا الموضع ..
فانت بكلامك هذا تخالف قول الوحي الالهي و الذي وضعه الاحباء
ثانيا : نحن كلفنا بمحبة أعدائنا .. فنحن لا نبدا بالبغضاء و لا بالقطيعه .. فالفرقة بين الاسرة الواحده بسبب ايمان احدهم تبدأ من الاخرين وليس منا ..

كلامي هذا مدعم بالادله الكتابية و الشواهد .. سامحني سأضعها لك في الغد لاني اليوم مرهق جدا بعد يوم عمل شاق .. عموما .. مرحبا بك مرة أخرى


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2008)

*و نسيت اضيف كدليل علي حتمية و ضرورة الانفصال "مهما كانت الروابط الاسريه السابقه علي الايمان بالمسيح " ما قاله احد التلاميذ للمسيح عندما قال له " اتبعك يا معلم اينما تمضي و لكن ........ائذن لي اولا ان اذهب و ادفن ابي "...فكان رد السيد المسيح عليه قاطعا  "دع الموتي...يدفنون موتاهم "...​*


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2008)

*


اخرستوس انستي قال:




العزيز عصام .. حمدلله بالسلامة 
عموما يبدو انه يفوتك الكثير في هذا الموضع ..
فانت بكلامك هذا تخالف قول الوحي الالهي و الذي وضعه الاحباء
ثانيا : نحن كلفنا بمحبة أعدائنا .. فنحن لا نبدا بالبغضاء و لا بالقطيعه .. فالفرقة بين الاسرة الواحده بسبب ايمان احدهم تبدأ من الاخرين وليس منا ..

كلامي هذا مدعم بالادله الكتابية و الشواهد .. سامحني سأضعها لك في الغد لاني اليوم مرهق جدا بعد يوم عمل شاق .. عموما .. مرحبا بك مرة أخرى

أنقر للتوسيع...

الله يسلمك اخي العزيز.
بالعكس انا لا اخالف اي شئ من تعاليم المسيح و لكن يبدو ان الامر ملتبس عليكم انتم نظرا لحساسيته .
اذ كيف يطلب المسيح بكل وضوح من تلاميذه ان "يتركوا كل شئ" و يحملوا صلبانهم و يتبعوه ؟؟؟؟
واضح جدا انه لا مجال للفصال ....فالموتي (بالروح) هم من كان ينبغي علي التلميذ ان يتركهم من وراء ظهره و لا يلتفت الي الوراء (مثلما فعلت امراة لوط) و يتركهم يهتمون بما للجسد و بدفن الموتي( بالجسد) ..لانه هو قد صار مولودا جديدا بالروح من ابيه السماوي و لم يعد ينتسب بعد لهؤلاء الذين ولد منهم بالجسد في حياة عدم الايمان...و لم يعد ينتسب بعد الي هذا العالم (لستم من هذا العالم )...و لذلك فقد صار لزاما علي هؤلاء ان يبيعوا كل شئ  و كل ما كان في دنياهم و حياتهم السابقه علي الايمان من اجل المسيح لو كانوا حقا ينوون ان يتبعوه .
و اسمع ماذا يقول بولس الرسول (روميه 6 :1 - 23) :
1فَمَاذَا نَقُولُ؟ أَنَبْقَى فِي الْخَطِيَّةِ لِكَيْ تَكْثُرَ النِّعْمَةُ؟ 2حَاشَا! نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ مُتْنَا عَنِ الْخَطِيَّةِ، كَيْفَ نَعِيشُ بَعْدُ فِيهَا؟ 3أَمْ تَجْهَلُونَ أَنَّنَا كُلَّ مَنِ اعْتَمَدَ لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ اعْتَمَدْنَا لِمَوْتِهِ، 4فَدُفِنَّا مَعَهُ بِالْمَعْمُودِيَّةِ لِلْمَوْتِ، حَتَّى كَمَا أُقِيمَ الْمَسِيحُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، بِمَجْدِ الآبِ، هكَذَا نَسْلُكُ نَحْنُ أَيْضًا فِي جِدَّةِ الْحَيَاةِ؟ 5لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كُنَّا قَدْ صِرْنَا مُتَّحِدِينَ مَعَهُ بِشِبْهِ مَوْتِهِ، نَصِيرُ أَيْضًا بِقِيَامَتِهِ. 6عَالِمِينَ هذَا: أَنَّ إِنْسَانَنَا الْعَتِيقَ قَدْ صُلِبَ مَعَهُ لِيُبْطَلَ جَسَدُ الْخَطِيَّةِ، كَيْ لاَ نَعُودَ نُسْتَعْبَدُ أَيْضًا لِلْخَطِيَّةِ. 7لأَنَّ الَّذِي مَاتَ قَدْ تَبَرَّأَ مِنَ الْخَطِيَّةِ. 8فَإِنْ كُنَّا قَدْ مُتْنَا مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ، نُؤْمِنُ أَنَّنَا سَنَحْيَا أَيْضًا مَعَهُ. 9عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ بَعْدَمَا أُقِيمَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ لاَ يَمُوتُ أَيْضًا. لاَ يَسُودُ عَلَيْهِ الْمَوْتُ بَعْدُ. 10لأَنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي مَاتَهُ قَدْ مَاتَهُ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً، وَالْحَيَاةُ الَّتِي يَحْيَاهَا فَيَحْيَاهَا ِللهِ. 11كَذلِكَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا احْسِبُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ أَمْوَاتًا عَنِ الْخَطِيَّةِ، وَلكِنْ أَحْيَاءً ِللهِ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا. 12إِذًا لاَ تَمْلِكَنَّ الْخَطِيَّةُ فِي جَسَدِكُمُ الْمَائِتِ لِكَيْ تُطِيعُوهَا فِي شَهَوَاتِهِ، 13وَلاَ تُقَدِّمُوا أَعْضَاءَكُمْ آلاَتِ إِثْمٍ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ، بَلْ قَدِّمُوا ذَوَاتِكُمْ للهِ كَأَحْيَاءٍ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ وَأَعْضَاءَكُمْ آلاَتِ بِرّ ِللهِ. 14فَإِنَّ الْخَطِيَّةَ لَنْ تَسُودَكُمْ، لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ بَلْ تَحْتَ النِّعْمَةِ.
15فَمَاذَا إِذًا؟ أَنُخْطِئُ لأَنَّنَا لَسْنَا تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ بَلْ تَحْتَ النِّعْمَةِ؟ حَاشَا! 16أَلَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ الَّذِي تُقَدِّمُونَ ذَوَاتِكُمْ لَهُ عَبِيدًا لِلطَّاعَةِ، أَنْتُمْ عَبِيدٌ لِلَّذِي تُطِيعُونَهُ: إِمَّا لِلْخَطِيَّةِ لِلْمَوْتِ أَوْ لِلطَّاعَةِ لِلْبِرِّ؟ 17فَشُكْراً ِللهِ، أَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ عَبِيدًا لِلْخَطِيَّةِ، وَلكِنَّكُمْ أَطَعْتُمْ مِنَ الْقَلْبِ صُورَةَ التَّعْلِيمِ الَّتِي تَسَلَّمْتُمُوهَا. 18وَإِذْ أُعْتِقْتُمْ مِنَ الْخَطِيَّةِ صِرْتُمْ عَبِيدًا لِلْبِرِّ. 19أَتَكَلَّمُ إِنْسَانِيًّا مِنْ أَجْلِ ضَعْفِ جَسَدِكُمْ. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا قَدَّمْتُمْ أَعْضَاءَكُمْ عَبِيدًا لِلنَّجَاسَةِ وَالإِثْمِ لِلإِثْمِ، هكَذَا الآنَ قَدِّمُوا أَعْضَاءَكُمْ عَبِيدًا لِلْبِرِّ لِلْقَدَاسَةِ. 20لأَنَّكُمْ لَمَّا كُنْتُمْ عَبِيدَ الْخَطِيَّةِ، كُنْتُمْ أَحْرَارًا مِنَ الْبِرِّ. 21فَأَيُّ ثَمَرٍ كَانَ لَكُمْ حِينَئِذٍ مِنَ الأُمُورِ الَّتِي تَسْتَحُونَ بِهَا الآنَ؟ لأَنَّ نِهَايَةَ تِلْكَ الأُمُورِ هِيَ الْمَوْتُ. 22وَأَمَّا الآنَ إِذْ أُعْتِقْتُمْ مِنَ الْخَطِيَّةِ، وَصِرْتُمْ عَبِيدًا ِللهِ، فَلَكُمْ ثَمَرُكُمْ لِلْقَدَاسَةِ، وَالنِّهَايَةُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ. 23لأَنَّ أُجْرَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ مَوْتٌ، وَأَمَّا هِبَةُ اللهِ فَهِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا.​*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (21 أغسطس 2008)

esambraveheart قال:


> *و نسيت اضيف كدليل علي حتمية و ضرورة الانفصال "مهما كانت الروابط الاسريه السابقه علي الايمان بالمسيح " ما قاله احد التلاميذ للمسيح عندما قال له " اتبعك يا معلم اينما تمضي و لكن ........ائذن لي اولا ان اذهب و ادفن ابي "...فكان رد السيد المسيح عليه قاطعا "دع الموتي...يدفنون موتاهم "...​*




*سيد عصام*
*لا تمرر تفسيرات خاطئة*​


> *رابعًا: *يُعلِّق *القدِّيس أغسطينوس *عن الشخص الثاني الذي لم يطلب التلمذة بشفتيه كالأول، إنما تحدَّث بنقاوة قلبه، فكان مستعدًا للتلمذة، لكنه خلال اِلتزام عائلي تجاه والده طلب التأجيل، إذ يقول: [إيمان قلبه أعلن عن نفسه أمام الرب،* لكن عاطفته واِلتزامه (الأُسَري*) جعله يؤجِّل، غير أن المسيح الرب إذ كان يهيئ البشر للإنجيل لم يرد أن يُوجد عذر بسبب عاطفة جسديَّة مؤقَّتة. حقًا إن الشريعة الإلهيَّة قد قرَّرت هذه الالتزامات، والرب* نفسه وبَّخ اليهود لأنهم حطَّموا هذه الوصيَّة الإلهيَّة* (مت 15: 4-5). ويقول الرسول بولس في رسالته: "التي هي أول وصيَّة بوعد"... ما هي؟ "*اِكرم أباك وأُمّك" (أف 6: 2).* إذن هذا الشاب اِشتاق أن يطيع الله ويدفن أباه... *حقًا يجب إكرام الأب،* لكن يجب أن يطاع الله أولاً. يلزم محبَّة من ولدنا، لكنه لا يُفضل عمَّن خلقنا. كأنه يقول له: دعوتك لإنجيلي؛ أنا محتاج إليك للقيام بعملٍ آخر أعظم من العمل الذي توَد أنت أن تقوم به... دع الموتى يدفنون موتاهم.]​


 

http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/luka9.htm


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (21 أغسطس 2008)

​
سيد عصام 
راجع التفسير في المشاركة السابقة لمشاركتك ...
وما علاقة قولك نقلا عن بولس رسول الله في هذا الموضوع بتساؤل اخينا الحبيب

رجاء محبه .. لا تضع تفسيرا دون الرجوع لتفسيرات الاباء ..

ولي عوده معك


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2008)

*عفوا اخي...انا لا امرر تفسيرات خاطئه كما تتهمني...بل تمعن انت جيدا في تفسير القديس اغسطينوس الذي جلبته انت و ستجد انه  ليس فقط لا يتنافي...بل بالعكس يتفق مع كل كلمة قلتها انا و يؤكد علي معناها .
و ليس معني الايمان بالمسيح ان يتجرد الانسان من المحبه ...لكن ليس معني المحبه ان يستمر من اعتق من عبودية الخطيه في حياته الاولي السابقه علي الايمان و ان يستمر في التورط في حياة ليس فيها قداسه و كانه لم يولد من الروح بايمانه بالمسيح.​*


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2008)

اخرستوس انستي قال:


> ​
> 
> رجاء محبه .. لا تضع تفسيرا دون الرجوع لتفسيرات الاباء ..
> 
> ولي عوده معك



*انا لا اضع تفسيرا من مخيلتي...بل اضع لك ماهو افضل من تفسيرات الاباء نفسها ..لاني ما وضعت لك الا كلام الكتاب المقدس الواضح الصريح نفسه و الذي هو افضل من تفسيرات الاباء.. و الذي لا يمكن ابدا ان تخالفه تفسيرات الاباء ..لكن نقطة الاختلاف هنا هي طريقة فهمك لتفسيرات الاباء ​*


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أغسطس 2008)

esambraveheart قال:


> *انا لا اضع تفسيرا من مخيلتي...بل اضع لك ماهو افضل من تفسيرات الاباء نفسها ..لاني ما وضعت لك الا كلام الكتاب المقدس الواضح الصريح نفسه و الذي هو افضل من تفسيرات الاباء.. و الذي لا يمكن ابدا ان تخالفه تفسيرات الاباء ..لكن نقطة الاختلاف هنا هي طريقة فهمك لتفسيرات الاباء ​*


 

وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَةِ الأُمُورِ الَّتِي كَتَبْتُمْ لِي عَنْهَا فَحَسَنٌ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ لاَ يَمَسَّ امْرَأَةً. 
2 وَلَكِنْ لِسَبَبِ الزِّنَا لِيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ امْرَأَتُهُ وَلْيَكُنْ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدَةٍ رَجُلُهَا. 
3 *لِيُوفِ الرَّجُلُ الْمَرْأَةَ حَقَّهَا الْوَاجِبَ وَكَذَلِكَ الْمَرْأَةُ أَيْضاً الرَّجُلَ.* 
4 لَيْسَ لِلْمَرْأَةِ تَسَلُّطٌ عَلَى جَسَدِهَا بَلْ لِلرَّجُلِ وَكَذَلِكَ الرَّجُلُ أَيْضاً لَيْسَ لَهُ تَسَلُّطٌ عَلَى جَسَدِهِ بَلْ لِلْمَرْأَةِ. 
5 لاَ يَسْلِبْ أَحَدُكُمُ الآخَرَ إِلاَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَلَى مُوافَقَةٍ إِلَى حِينٍ لِكَيْ تَتَفَرَّغُوا لِلصَّوْمِ وَالصَّلاَةِ ثُمَّ تَجْتَمِعُوا أَيْضاً مَعاً لِكَيْ لاَ يُجَرِّبَكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ لِسَبَبِ عَدَمِ نَزَاهَتِكُمْ. 
6 وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ هَذَا عَلَى سَبِيلِ الإِذْنِ لاَ عَلَى سَبِيلِ الأَمْرِ. 
7 لأَنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ يَكُونَ جَمِيعُ النَّاسِ كَمَا أَنَا. لَكِنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ لَهُ مَوْهِبَتُهُ الْخَاصَّةُ مِنَ اللهِ. الْوَاحِدُ هَكَذَا وَالآخَرُ هَكَذَا. 
8 وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لِغَيْرِ الْمُتَزَوِّجِينَ وَلِلأَرَامِلِ إِنَّهُ حَسَنٌ لَهُمْ إِذَا لَبِثُوا كَمَا أَنَا. 
9 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ لَمْ يَضْبِطُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ فَلْيَتَزَوَّجُوا لأَنَّ التَّزَوُّجَ أَصْلَحُ مِنَ التَّحَرُّقِ.

10 وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجُونَ فَأُوصِيهِمْ لاَ أَنَا بَلِ الرَّبُّ أَنْ لاَ تُفَارِقَ الْمَرْأَةُ رَجُلَهَا. 
11 وَإِنْ فَارَقَتْهُ فَلْتَلْبَثْ غَيْرَ مُتَزَوِّجَةٍ أَوْ لِتُصَالِحْ رَجُلَهَا. وَلاَ يَتْرُكِ الرَّجُلُ امْرَأَتَهُ. 


[q-bible]

*12 وَأَمَّا الْبَاقُونَ فَأَقُولُ لَهُمْ أَنَا لاَ الرَّبُّ: إِنْ كَانَ أَخٌ لَهُ امْرَأَةٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَهِيَ تَرْتَضِي أَنْ تَسْكُنَ مَعَهُ فَلاَ يَتْرُكْهَا. *
*13 وَالْمَرْأَةُ الَّتِي لَهَا رَجُلٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنٍ وَهُوَ يَرْتَضِي أَنْ يَسْكُنَ مَعَهَا فَلاَ تَتْرُكْهُ. *
*14 لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ غَيْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِ مُقَدَّسٌ فِي الْمَرْأَةِ وَالْمَرْأَةُ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنَةِ مُقَدَّسَةٌ فِي الرَّجُلِ - وَإِلاَّ فَأَوْلاَدُكُمْ نَجِسُونَ. وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَهُمْ مُقَدَّسُونَ. *
*15 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَارَقَ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِ فَلْيُفَارِقْ. لَيْسَ الأَخُ أَوِ الأُخْتُ مُسْتَعْبَداً فِي مِثْلِ هَذِهِ الأَحْوَالِ. وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ قَدْ دَعَانَا فِي السَّلاَمِ. *
*16 لأَنَّهُ كَيْفَ تَعْلَمِينَ أَيَّتُهَا الْمَرْأَةُ هَلْ تُخَلِّصِينَ الرَّجُلَ؟ أَوْ كَيْفَ تَعْلَمُ أَيُّهَا الرَّجُلُ هَلْ تُخَلِّصُ الْمَرْأَةَ؟ *
*17 غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ كَمَا قَسَمَ اللهُ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا دَعَا الرَّبُّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ هَكَذَا لِيَسْلُكْ. وَهَكَذَا أَنَا آمُرُ فِي جَمِيعِ الْكَنَائِسِ. *

[/q-bible]


18 دُعِيَ أَحَدٌ وَهُوَ مَخْتُونٌ فَلاَ يَصِرْ أَغْلَفَ. دُعِيَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْغُرْلَةِ فَلاَ يَخْتَتِنْ. 
19 لَيْسَ الْخِتَانُ شَيْئاً وَلَيْسَتِ الْغُرْلَةُ شَيْئاً بَلْ حِفْظُ وَصَايَا اللهِ. 
20 اَلدَّعْوَةُ الَّتِي دُعِيَ فِيهَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فَلْيَلْبَثْ فِيهَا. 
21 دُعِيتَ وَأَنْتَ عَبْدٌ فَلاَ يَهُمَّكَ. بَلْ وَإِنِ اسْتَطَعْتَ أَنْ تَصِيرَ حُرّاً فَاسْتَعْمِلْهَا بِالْحَرِيِّ. 
22 لأَنَّ مَنْ دُعِيَ فِي الرَّبِّ وَهُوَ عَبْدٌ فَهُوَ عَتِيقُ الرَّبِّ. كَذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْحُرُّ الْمَدْعُوُّ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْمَسِيحِ. 
23 قَدِ اشْتُرِيتُمْ بِثَمَنٍ فَلاَ تَصِيرُوا عَبِيداً لِلنَّاسِ. 
24 مَا دُعِيَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فِيهِ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ فَلْيَلْبَثْ فِي ذَلِكَ مَعَ اللهِ. 
25 وَأَمَّا الْعَذَارَى فَلَيْسَ عِنْدِي أَمْرٌ مِنَ الرَّبِّ فِيهِنَّ وَلَكِنَّنِي أُعْطِي رَأْياً كَمَنْ رَحِمَهُ الرَّبُّ أَنْ يَكُونَ أَمِيناً. 
26 فَأَظُنُّ أَنَّ هَذَا حَسَنٌ لِسَبَبِ الضِّيقِ الْحَاضِرِ. أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ لِلإِنْسَانِ أَنْ يَكُونَ هَكَذَا: 
27 *أَنْتَ مُرْتَبِطٌ بِامْرَأَةٍ فَلاَ تَطْلُبْ الِانْفِصَالَ. أَنْتَ مُنْفَصِلٌ عَنِ امْرَأَةٍ فَلاَ تَطْلُبِ امْرَأَةً. *
28 لَكِنَّكَ وَإِنْ تَزَوَّجْتَ لَمْ تُخْطِئْ. وَإِنْ تَزَوَّجَتِ الْعَذْرَاءُ لَمْ تُخْطِئْ. وَلَكِنَّ مِثْلَ هَؤُلاَءِ يَكُونُ لَهُمْ ضِيقٌ فِي الْجَسَدِ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي أُشْفِقُ عَلَيْكُمْ. 
29* فَأَقُولُ هَذَا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ: الْوَقْتُ مُنْذُ الآنَ مُقَصَّرٌ لِكَيْ يَكُونَ الَّذِينَ لَهُمْ نِسَاءٌ كَأَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ *
30 وَالَّذِينَ يَبْكُونَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَبْكُونَ وَالَّذِينَ يَفْرَحُونَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَفْرَحُونَ وَالَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَمْلِكُونَ 
31 وَالَّذِينَ يَسْتَعْمِلُونَ هَذَا الْعَالَمَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَعْمِلُونَهُ. لأَنَّ هَيْئَةَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ تَزُولُ. 
32 فَأُرِيدُ أَنْ تَكُونُوا بِلاَ هَمٍّ. غَيْرُ الْمُتَزَوِّجِ يَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلرَّبِّ كَيْفَ يُرْضِي الرَّبَّ 
33 وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجُ فَيَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلْعَالَمِ كَيْفَ يُرْضِي امْرَأَتَهُ. 
34 إِنَّ بَيْنَ الزَّوْجَةِ وَالْعَذْرَاءِ فَرْقاً: غَيْرُ الْمُتَزَوِّجَةِ تَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلرَّبِّ لِتَكُونَ مُقَدَّسَةً جَسَداً وَرُوحاً. وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجَةُ فَتَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلْعَالَمِ كَيْفَ تُرْضِي رَجُلَهَا. 
35 هَذَا أَقُولُهُ لِخَيْرِكُمْ لَيْسَ لِكَيْ أُلْقِيَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَهَقاً بَلْ لأَجْلِ اللِّيَاقَةِ وَالْمُثَابَرَةِ لِلرَّبِّ مِنْ دُونِ ارْتِبَاكٍ. 
36 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ يَعْمَلُ بِدُونِ لِيَاقَةٍ نَحْوَ عَذْرَائِهِ إِذَا تَجَاوَزَتِ الْوَقْتَ وَهَكَذَا لَزِمَ أَنْ يَصِيرَ فَلْيَفْعَلْ مَا يُرِيدُ. إِنَّهُ لاَ يُخْطِئُ. فَلْيَتَزَوَّجَا. 
37 وَأَمَّا مَنْ أَقَامَ رَاسِخاً فِي قَلْبِهِ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ اضْطِرَارٌ بَلْ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى إِرَادَتِهِ وَقَدْ عَزَمَ عَلَى هَذَا فِي قَلْبِهِ أَنْ يَحْفَظَ عَذْرَاءَهُ فَحَسَناً يَفْعَلُ. 
38 إِذاً مَنْ زَوَّجَ فَحَسَناً يَفْعَلُ وَمَنْ لاَ يُزَوِّجُ يَفْعَلُ أَحْسَنَ. 
39 الْمَرْأَةُ مُرْتَبِطَةٌ بِالنَّامُوسِ مَا دَامَ رَجُلُهَا حَيّاً. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَ رَجُلُهَا فَهِيَ حُرَّةٌ لِكَيْ تَتَزَوَّجَ بِمَنْ تُرِيدُ فِي الرَّبِّ فَقَطْ. 
40 وَلَكِنَّهَا أَكْثَرُ غِبْطَةً إِنْ لَبِثَتْ هَكَذَا بِحَسَبِ رَأْيِي. وَأَظُنُّ أَنِّي أَنَا أَيْضاً عِنْدِي رُوحُ اللهِ. 


الرسالة الأولى لأهل كورنثوس - الأصحاح 7


----------



## القسيس محمد (21 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ونعمه
عاوزين الصراحه متلخبط خالص
سلام المسيح معكم
ابانوب


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2008)

*[






			size=4][q-bible]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...






12 وَأَمَّا الْبَاقُونَ فَأَقُولُ لَهُمْ أَنَا لاَ الرَّبُّ: إِنْ كَانَ أَخٌ لَهُ امْرَأَةٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَهِيَ تَرْتَضِي أَنْ تَسْكُنَ مَعَهُ فَلاَ يَتْرُكْهَا. 
13 وَالْمَرْأَةُ الَّتِي لَهَا رَجُلٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنٍ وَهُوَ يَرْتَضِي أَنْ يَسْكُنَ مَعَهَا فَلاَ تَتْرُكْهُ. 
14 لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ غَيْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِ مُقَدَّسٌ فِي الْمَرْأَةِ وَالْمَرْأَةُ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنَةِ مُقَدَّسَةٌ فِي الرَّجُلِ - وَإِلاَّ فَأَوْلاَدُكُمْ نَجِسُونَ. وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَهُمْ مُقَدَّسُونَ. 
15 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَارَقَ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِ فَلْيُفَارِقْ. لَيْسَ الأَخُ أَوِ الأُخْتُ مُسْتَعْبَداً فِي مِثْلِ هَذِهِ الأَحْوَالِ. وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ قَدْ دَعَانَا فِي السَّلاَمِ. 
16 لأَنَّهُ كَيْفَ تَعْلَمِينَ أَيَّتُهَا الْمَرْأَةُ هَلْ تُخَلِّصِينَ الرَّجُلَ؟ أَوْ كَيْفَ تَعْلَمُ أَيُّهَا الرَّجُلُ هَلْ تُخَلِّصُ الْمَرْأَةَ؟ 
17 غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ كَمَا قَسَمَ اللهُ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا دَعَا الرَّبُّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ هَكَذَا لِيَسْلُكْ. وَهَكَذَا أَنَا آمُرُ فِي جَمِيعِ الْكَنَائِسِ. 

أنقر للتوسيع...


 اخي العزيز ..لا تخلط الامور و لا يختلط عليك الفهم
فهناك فارق رهيب جدا بين من يخاطبهم و يتكلم عنهم بولس الرسول في هذه الايات و بين وضعنا نحن اليوم بعد الفي عام من مجئ المسيح و اكتمال الناموس .
فهؤلاء الذين يخاطبهم و يتكلم عنهم بولس الرسول في هذه الايات كانوا في مرحلة انتقاليه من الايمان باليهوديه و ناموس اليهوديه  "الغير مكتمل"(او حتي من الوثنيه ) الي المسيحيه حديثة العهد والناموس الذي اكتمل بمجئ المسيح ...و هؤلاء كان لهم عذرهم لانهم لم يكونوا قد سمعوا قبلا بالمسيح  ...اما اليوم و بعد الفي عام من مجئ المسيح الي الارض و اكتمال الناموس فقد سمع سكان الكرة الارضيه من اقصاها الي اقصاها بالمسيح و بشريعة المسيح و بالناموس الذي اكتمل بمجئ المسيح ..فصار الجميع "بلا عذر" في اختيارهم ...فاختار بعض الناس ان يتبعوا المسيح و اختار الاخرون طواعية ان يرفضوه و ان يبقوا علي يهوديتهم او وثنيتهم او يعتنقوا الاسلام ...و كما رفضوه طواعية رفضهم هو ايضا لانهم بلا عذر و صاروا رجسا بمحض اختيارهم  بالرغم من انهم سمعوا عن المسيح و عن حياة القداسة في المسيح و عن الناموس المكتمل الذي اكمله المسيح ..الا انهم رفضوه و اختاروا الاستمرار و البقاء في الاثم و عدم الايمان بقلوب معانده و عقول متحجره تهوي الاثم و تعشق الخطيه و تتمرغ في طين و اوحال النجاسه عن طواعية و اختيار..و لم يعد صالحا بعد للمؤمن ان يتنجس بطرق هؤلاء و لا بمعاشرة هؤلاء تحت مسمي المحبه ...بل صار حتميا ان ينفصل تماما و يستقل بحياته الجديده التي منحه المسيح اياها عن هؤلاء الذين اختاروا الضلال طواعية و اختاروا ان يتنجسوا و ان يدانوا بتمسكهم العقيم بالناموس الغير مكتمل و رفضهم و عنادهم و اصرارهم علي اختيار اي طريق اخر الا طريق المسيح (عن طواعية و اختيار و ليس عن جهل او عدم معرفه لانه مضي علي مجئ المسيح سنينا هذا عددها) ..و لهذا فهؤلاء مدانون و يتحملون مسؤلية انفسهم و ليس من المحبه في شئ ان يستمر المؤمن في علاقة " صارت نجسة و تنجست و صارت تنجسه" برفض الطرف الاخر المسبق للايمان و اختياره المسبق لطرق الضلال و عدم الايمان بالمسيح .
و لكي تتضح الصوره اكثر اسالك هذا السؤال :
ماذا لو كنت انت مسيحيا و زوجتك مسيحيه  ..ثم قامت زوجتك باعلان اسلامها و اعتنقت الاسلام ؟؟؟
هل تبقيها في فراشك؟؟؟؟...هل لا يكون زنا ان انت اجتمعت بها ؟؟؟
و اذن فاعلم يا سيدي الفاضل ان هذه الزوجه يوم اسلمت و اشهرت اسلامها قد "ماتت" و انفصلت عنك جسديا لانها تنجست بعقيدة اسواء من الوثنيه و صارت تنجس هذا الجسد الواحد الذي كانت جزءا منه يوم كانت مسيحيه و زوجه لرجل مسيحي .
فهل اتضحت الصورة الان​*


----------



## esambraveheart (21 أغسطس 2008)

*و بالمثل فانت عندما كنت مسلما ..فقد كنت "ميتا" تعاشر "امواتا"...و بالايمان بالمسيح حييت و صارت لك حياة و استحال ان يكون "الميت" جزءا منك انت "الحي بعد ايمانك"..و لا تورطوا المحبه ابدا في هذا الامر ​*


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الحبيب عصام : 


سلام ونعمة المسيح رب المجد تكون معك ،


كنت اظنك تقول انك لا تفسر ولكنك تقبل كلام الكتاب المقدس الواضح ، الآن لماذا تراجعت  عن كلامك وبدأت التفسير لموقف كتابي واضح وصريح ولا يحتاج كثير جهد لفهمه ? 


اخي الحبيب : ما هو الفارق بين وثني و يهودي آمن بالمسيح منفردا ن عائلته وقت كتابة بولس لرسالته وبين وثني او يهودي او مسلم يؤمن الآن منفردا عن عائلته ? 


من اين اتيت ان هذا الكلام الصريح كان لزمنا محدودا وينتهي صلاحية العمل به ? هل تستطيع تحديد تاريخا اوقف فيه احد العمل بما جاء في الكتاب المقدس ? 

اخي الحبيب : ارى انك تقف موقفك منفردا فلا احد من الاخوة المشاركين في الموضوع يتفق معك ولا ارى رأي الكتاب المقدس ولا اي من تفسيراته ترجح كلامك ، فارجو ان تتوقف عن وضع اثقال عسرة الحمل على اخونا الحبيب ابانوب.


الرب معك


----------



## esambraveheart (22 أغسطس 2008)

new_man قال:


> الاخ الحبيب عصام :
> 
> 
> سلام ونعمة المسيح رب المجد تكون معك ،
> ...



*اخي..اولا ... انا وضحت لك الفرق في المشاركه قبل السابقه فلماذا لم تتعب نفسك حتي في قرائتها ؟؟؟؟
و ثانيا ... انا لا اضع احمالا عسرة علي الاخ ابانوب او علي اي احد.. بل احاول توضيح معالم الطريق الصحيح كما رسمه لنا الكتاب المقدس حتي لا يضل احد ...
و عموما انا قلت ما في ضميرى و لو كنتم ترفضونه...و ان كنت تريد تحمل مسؤلية الاخ ابانوب و كثيرين غيره بنفسك امام الله ...فلك هذا الامر .
بس..و بكل بساطه... هكذا ننهي هذا الخلاف الحوارى هنا ... و ليحكم الله علي ضمائرنا.​*


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ عصام المحبوب في المسيح يسوع 

اذا اردت ان تتوقف عن الحوار عند هذه النقطة ، فسوف احترم رغبتك 
فليس هناك اجبار ، ولكن اسمح لي التعليق على ما تفضلت به .






esambraveheart قال:


> اخي..اولا ... انا وضحت لك الفرق في المشاركه قبل السابقه فلماذا لم تتعب نفسك حتي في قرائتها ؟؟؟؟
> ​


​
صدقني لقد قرأت تعليقك ( بدون ان اتعب نفسي) 

ولكنك كتبت تقول عن الفارق 





> فهناك فارق رهيب جدا بين من يخاطبهم و يتكلم عنهم بولس الرسول في هذه الايات و بين وضعنا نحن اليوم بعد الفي عام من مجئ المسيح و اكتمال الناموس .


 
ولهذا فسؤالي لا زال مطروحا ، ماكتبه الرسول بولس كان بعد موت المسيح وصلبه وقيامته وصعوده ، فما الجديد الذي حدث بعد هذا لكي يكون هناك "فرقا رهيبا جدا " بين من يخاطبهم الوحي المقدس على لسان الرسول بولس ، وبين المؤنين الآن ؟؟

طلبت منك ان تحدد التاريخ الفاصل والفارق - بحسب فهمك - بين ان كان هذا الكلام صالحا وبين عدم صلاحيته الان ، فلم تجبني .

ما ارأه - ويراه كل المؤمنين بوحي الله الصادق في الكتاب المقدس - ان ما كتبه الرسول بولس بالوحي المقدس كان حلا لمشاكل تواجه الكنائس المسيحية ، سواء في بدايتها او في ايامنا هذه .

لقد كتبت انت سابقا فقرة من الكتاب المقدس مع شرحك وتفسيرك ، او فهمك لها ، وعندما وضع لك الاخ الحبيب "اخرستوس آنستي" شرحا وتفسيرا مخالفا لك ، كتبت انك تعتمد على ماهو اقوى واكبر من التفسير اي كلمات الكتاب المقدس نفسه .

ولكن عندما وضعت لك كلمات الكتاب المقدس بدون شرح ولا تفسير ، لانها بصراحة شديدة ، لا تحتاج الى شرح او تفسير ، فهي تشرح نفسها وتفسر نفسها ، وجدت تقول لي :




> اخي العزيز ..لا تخلط الامور و لا يختلط عليك الفهم
> فهناك فارق رهيب جدا بين من يخاطبهم و يتكلم عنهم بولس الرسول في هذه الايات و بين وضعنا نحن اليوم بعد الفي عام من مجئ المسيح و اكتمال الناموس




اذا فانت الان ترفض التفاسير ، التي تقول بعكس ما تفضلت به ، وتفسر الكتاب المقدس بطريقة خاصة ، وتتهمنا نحن بخلط الامور واختلاط الفهم علينا .

وقد اوضحت لك ان كل من كتب في الموضوع كان مختلفا مع توجهاتك ، وانا لا اقول ان هذا مقياسا لانك مخطيء واننا مصيبون ، ولكن على الاقل ، لو انا مكانك ، سوف اعتبره مقياسا لمراجعة اقوالي واقوال الآخرين ، في روح الصلاة والوداعة ، اراجع نفسي والكتاب المقدس واقوال الآباء .

مع عظيم محبتي واحترامي الشديد .

ربنا معاك ​


----------



## القسيس محمد (22 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ونعمه
قرات جميع المشاركات
ولكن يبقى السؤال كما هو 
هل وجود الزوجه المسلمه 
مع الزوج المسيحى فى فراش واحد 
يعتبر زنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فى ملحوظه مهمه
ده اذا كان ايمانه سرا لا يعلمه احد
واظن اذا اتعرف ايمانه بالمخلص
هى نفسها الزوجه هاتطلب الانفصال 
او انها تفكر فى الايمان بالمسيح
ولكن سؤالى هو اثناء ايمانه او ايمانها بالمخلص
هل تعبتبر وجوده معها او وجودها معه زنااااااااااااا
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سلام المسيح​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (22 أغسطس 2008)

أخي الحبيب عصام .. 
يبدو انك لم تنتبه للمشاركة لاستاذي الحبيب نيومان اكررها لك لنرى ردك



new_man قال:


> الاخ عصام المحبوب في المسيح يسوع
> 
> اذا اردت ان تتوقف عن الحوار عند هذه النقطة ، فسوف احترم رغبتك
> فليس هناك اجبار ، ولكن اسمح لي التعليق على ما تفضلت به .
> ...


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (22 أغسطس 2008)

esambraveheart قال:


> *بالتاكيد " زنا" بكل المقاييس اخي ...و لا تستمع لمن يقول غير ذلك .​*
> *لان الزواج بين المؤمنين- في عيني الله - هو سر مقدس.. مفاده.. الاتحاد الروحي و الجسدي بين جسدين و روحين كانا منفصلين و مستقلين قبل الزواج ..و لكن بالزواج " تقدسا في المسيح" و صار هناك اتحاد روحي و جسدي مقدس بين هذين الاثنين ...فصارا بالزواج جسدا واحدا و روحا واحده...لا يفرقهما الا الموت ...و الموت هو موت الجسد ..او موت الروح..او موت الروح و الجسد معا .و الزوج المسلم و زوجته المسلمه " امواتا بالروح" لانهما ليسا في الايمان ..بل في عدم ايمان و خطيه...فلو امن احد الزوجين بالمسيح "فهذا قد عاش...و روحه قد حيت بعد ممات "...بينما الطرف الاخر الغير مؤمن لا يزال " ميتا بالروح.. و حي بالجسد فقط"...و بهذا فهو (الطرف الاخر الغير مؤمن ) في حكم الميت ...و قد تحقق هنا ما يسمي " بالانفصال الروحي بين اعضاء الجسد المفترض انه كان جسدا واحدا" ...و لان الروح اهم من الجسد ...و لاننا كمسيحيين " ينبغي ان نسلك فيما للروح و ليس فيما للجسد او بحسب الجسد"... فهذا الزواج السابق غير قائم في عيني الله لانه لا توجد( و لم تكن موجوه اصلا ) اي رابطة مقدسه تربط هذين الروحين لتجعلهما روحا واحده حتي و ان كانا متحدين في الوقت الحالي باجسادهم الفانيه المائته...و بايمان احد الزوجين بالمسيح صار هذا الاتحاد الروحي "مستحيلا" ..لان المؤمن حي بالروح..بينما غير المؤمن لا يزال ميتا بالروح...فاي اتحاد يمكن ان يكون بين الحي و الميت ؟؟؟؟*
> *لذلك ...فما يجمع هذين الاثنين الان ليس سوى الجسد...و ما يدور بينهما من امور الزوجيه ليس الا تنفيذا لاشتهاء الجسد وحده و الذي هو ضد اشتهاء الروح ...و اشتهاء الجسد الذي هو " في غير قداسه...و لم يقدسه الله بنفسه و ليس مرضيا في عينيه "...هو زنا بكل معني الكلمه ...*
> ​​


​

سيد عصام ..
*اراك تخالف النص الواضح و الصريح للكتاب المقدس حول وصفك بالزنا للحياة الزوجية ..*

إن كان الزوجان في الاساس غير مسيحيين و أمن احدهما :
[Q-BIBLE]
1Co 7:12-14​ وأما الباقون فأقول لهم أنا لا الرب: إن كان أخ له امرأة غير مؤمنة وهي ترتضي أن تسكن معه فلا يتركها. (13) والمرأة التي لها رجل غير مؤمن وهو يرتضي أن يسكن معها فلا تتركه. (14) *لأن الرجل غير المؤمن مقدس في المرأة والمرأة غير المؤمنة مقدسة في الرجل* - وإلا فأولادكم نجسون. وأما الآن فهم مقدسون.​
​[/Q-BIBLE] 

اخ عصام .. مشاركاتك بالجمله في هذا الموضوع تنحرف عن التفسير القويم للكتاب المقدس و النص الواضح للوحي الالهي


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (22 أغسطس 2008)

> و لكي تتضح الصوره اكثر اسالك هذا السؤال :
> ماذا لو كنت انت مسيحيا و زوجتك مسيحيه ..ثم قامت زوجتك باعلان اسلامها و اعتنقت الاسلام ؟؟؟
> هل تبقيها في فراشك؟؟؟؟...هل لا يكون زنا ان انت اجتمعت بها ؟؟؟




اخي الحبيب
هناك فرق كبير جدا بين :
زوجان غير مؤمنين امن احدهما بالمسيح
زوجان مؤمنين أنكر احدهما المسيح ..

هل تلاحظه ؟؟؟

لي عودة


----------



## My Rock (22 أغسطس 2008)

الرجاء عدم الاجابة باراء شخصية فنحن لا علاقة لنا بما يؤمنه افراد بل بما تؤمن به الكنيسة و ما ينص عليه الكتاب المقدس



ابانووب قال:


> سلام ونعمه​
> قرات جميع المشاركات
> ولكن يبقى السؤال كما هو
> هل وجود الزوجه المسلمه
> ...


 
لا ليس زنا
الزواج علاقة مقدسة بين الرجل و المرأة مهما كانت خلفيتهم و مهما كان اعتقادهم و نصوص الكتاب المقدس المذكورة اعلاه توضح ذلك


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 أغسطس 2008)

ابانووب قال:


> سلام ونعمه​
> قرات جميع المشاركات
> ولكن يبقى السؤال كما هو
> هل وجود الزوجه المسلمه
> ...




اخي الحبيب ابانوب 

كلمة واحدة اخيرة اقولها لك 

(فكما قبلتم المسيح يسوع الرب اسلكوا فيه)
(كولوسي 2: 6) 

انت قبلت المسيح بالايمان، فاسلك فيه بالايمان ، هو حي وموجود ، اسأله فهو يجيبك ، اطلبه وهو موجود . 

اذا لم يكن لديك أبا مرشدا روحيا في منطقتك ، اقرأ الكتاب المقدس بروح الصلاة والوداعة ، وقبول ما يقوله الله حتى وان اختلف مع رغبتك .

بولس يقول :

إِنْ كَانَ أَخٌ لَهُ امْرَأَةٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَهِيَ تَرْتَضِي أَنْ تَسْكُنَ مَعَهُ فَلاَ يَتْرُكْهَا. 
13 وَالْمَرْأَةُ الَّتِي لَهَا رَجُلٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنٍ وَهُوَ يَرْتَضِي أَنْ يَسْكُنَ مَعَهَا فَلاَ تَتْرُكْهُ. 
14 لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ غَيْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِ مُقَدَّسٌ فِي الْمَرْأَةِ وَالْمَرْأَةُ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنَةِ مُقَدَّسَةٌ فِي الرَّجُلِ - وَإِلاَّ فَأَوْلاَدُكُمْ نَجِسُونَ. وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَهُمْ مُقَدَّسُونَ. 
15 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَارَقَ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِ فَلْيُفَارِقْ. لَيْسَ الأَخُ أَوِ الأُخْتُ مُسْتَعْبَداً فِي مِثْلِ هَذِهِ الأَحْوَالِ. وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ قَدْ دَعَانَا فِي السَّلاَمِ. 
16 لأَنَّهُ كَيْفَ تَعْلَمِينَ أَيَّتُهَا الْمَرْأَةُ هَلْ تُخَلِّصِينَ الرَّجُلَ؟ أَوْ كَيْفَ تَعْلَمُ أَيُّهَا الرَّجُلُ هَلْ تُخَلِّصُ الْمَرْأَةَ؟ 


فاذا وضعت في اعتبارك انه يقول باستمرار الزواج 

فهو يقول قبلها للمتزوجين  .

واما من جهة الامور التي كتبتم لي عنها فحسن للرجل ان لا يمسّ امرأة.
2 ولكن لسبب الزنى ليكن لكل واحد امرأته وليكن لكل واحدة رجلها.
3 ليوف الرجل المرأة حقها الواجب وكذلك المرأة ايضا الرجل.
4 ليس للمرأة تسلط على جسدها بل للرجل.وكذلك الرجل ايضا ليس له تسلط على جسده بل للمرأة.

هذا الكلام في رسالة كورنثوس الاولى اصحاح 7 


اذا فليس في هذه العلاقة زنا .

ربنا معاك


----------



## رؤية (22 أغسطس 2008)

*لمَ لا تعلن مسيحيتك لزوجتك وهي تقرر ان أرادت الاستمرار معك كمسيحية
او تركك كمسلمة

اظن ان زوجتك من حقها ان تقرر لا تقرر انت وحدك*


----------



## esambraveheart (22 أغسطس 2008)

my rock قال:


> الرجاء عدم الاجابة باراء شخصية فنحن لا علاقة لنا بما يؤمنه افراد بل بما تؤمن به الكنيسة و ما ينص عليه الكتاب المقدس
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*عفوا ...هذا ليس راي شخصي 
من رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل روميه - الاصحاح السابع :
1أَمْ تَجْهَلُونَ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ ­ لأَنِّي أُكَلِّمُ الْعَارِفِينَ بِالنَّامُوسِ ­ أَنَّ النَّامُوسَ يَسُودُ عَلَى الإِنْسَانِ مَا دَامَ حَيًّا؟ 2فَإِنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ الَّتِي تَحْتَ رَجُل هِيَ مُرْتَبِطَةٌ بِالنَّامُوسِ بِالرَّجُلِ الْحَيِّ. وَلكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَ الرَّجُلُ فَقَدْ تَحَرَّرَتْ مِنْ نَامُوسِ الرَّجُلِ. 3فَإِذًا مَا دَامَ الرَّجُلُ حَيًّا تُدْعَى زَانِيَةً إِنْ صَارَتْ لِرَجُل آخَرَ. وَلكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَ الرَّجُلُ فَهِيَ حُرَّةٌ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ، حَتَّى إِنَّهَا لَيْسَتْ زَانِيَةً إِنْ صَارَتْ لِرَجُل آخَرَ. 4إِذًا يَا إِخْوَتِي أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا قَدْ مُتُّمْ لِلنَّامُوسِ بِجَسَدِ الْمَسِيحِ، لِكَيْ تَصِيرُوا لآخَرَ، لِلَّذِي قَدْ أُقِيمَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ لِنُثْمِرَ ِللهِ. 5لأَنَّهُ لَمَّا كُنَّا فِي الْجَسَدِ كَانَتْ أَهْوَاءُ الْخَطَايَا الَّتِي بِالنَّامُوسِ تَعْمَلُ فِي أَعْضَائِنَا، لِكَيْ نُثْمِرَ لِلْمَوْتِ. 6وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ تَحَرَّرْنَا مِنَ النَّامُوسِ، إِذْ مَاتَ الَّذِي كُنَّا مُمْسَكِينَ فِيهِ، حَتَّى نَعْبُدَ بِجِدَّةِ الرُّوحِ لاَ بِعِتْقِ الْحَرْفِ.

7فَمَاذَا نَقُولُ؟ هَلِ النَّامُوسُ خَطِيَّةٌ؟ حَاشَا! بَلْ لَمْ أَعْرِفِ الْخَطِيَّةَ إِلاَّ بِالنَّامُوسِ. فَإِنَّنِي لَمْ أَعْرِفِ الشَّهْوَةَ لَوْ لَمْ يَقُلِ النَّامُوسُ:«لاَ تَشْتَهِ». 8وَلكِنَّ الْخَطِيَّةَ وَهِيَ مُتَّخِذَةٌ فُرْصَةً بِالْوَصِيَّةِ أَنْشَأَتْ فِيَّ كُلَّ شَهْوَةٍ. لأَنْ بِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ الْخَطِيَّةُ مَيِّتَةٌ. 9أَمَّا أَنَا فَكُنْتُ بِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ عَائِشًا قَبْلاً. وَلكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَتِ الْوَصِيَّةُ عَاشَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ، فَمُتُّ أَنَا، 10فَوُجِدَتِ الْوَصِيَّةُ الَّتِي لِلْحَيَاةِ هِيَ نَفْسُهَا لِي لِلْمَوْتِ. 11لأَنَّ الْخَطِيَّةَ، وَهِيَ مُتَّخِذَةٌ فُرْصَةً بِالْوَصِيَّةِ، خَدَعَتْنِي بِهَا وَقَتَلَتْنِي. 12إِذًا النَّامُوسُ مُقَدَّسٌ، وَالْوَصِيَّةُ مُقَدَّسَةٌ وَعَادِلَةٌ وَصَالِحَةٌ. 13فَهَلْ صَارَ لِي الصَّالِحُ مَوْتًا؟ حَاشَا! بَلِ الْخَطِيَّةُ. لِكَيْ تَظْهَرَ خَطِيَّةً مُنْشِئَةً لِي بِالصَّالِحِ مَوْتًا، لِكَيْ تَصِيرَ الْخَطِيَّةُ خَاطِئَةً جِدًّا بِالْوَصِيَّةِ.
-------------
و السؤال الان ....اين هو هذا الناموس الذي كان يربط الزوج المسلم ( قبل اعتناقه المسيحيه) بزوجته المسلمه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالقطع لم يكن هناك اي ناموس يربطهما ...و علاقتهما الزوجيه و هما مسلمين كانت زنا بكل معني الكلمه ...و بالايمان بالمسيح فقد تحرر الزوج المؤمن من قيود هذه الرابطة النجسه و صار انسانا جديدا  ...فلماذا بعد تحرره تريدونه ان يعود و يسلم نفسه مرة اخرى لنفس المراه و يخضع لنفس الرباط الشيطاني الاول و يتنجس ويتورط في علاقه لا يحكمها لا ناموس و لا شريعه الهيه ؟؟؟؟
ام تركم تعتبرون سنة محمد  سنة مرضية عند الله؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## esambraveheart (22 أغسطس 2008)

*و الزوجه ان بقيت علي اسلامها بعد ايمان زوجها بالمسيح "فلا يمكن ابدا ان تتقدس هذه الزوجه الغير مؤمنه في زوجها المؤمن "....هل تعرفون لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟
لانها باصرارها علي البقاء علي اسلامها ترفض المسيح ...و هذا هو من قال عن نفسه " لا يقدر احد ان ياتي الي الاب الا بي "....و ان كانت ترفض المسيح فقد انطبق عليها قول بولس الرسول " وَكَمَا لَمْ يَسْتَحْسِنُوا أَنْ يُبْقُوا اللهَ فِي مَعْرِفَتِهِمْ، أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ إِلَى ذِهْنٍ مَرْفُوضٍ لِيَفْعَلُوا مَا لاَ يَلِيقُ" ...و صاحب الذهن المرفوض و من يفعل مالايليق  كيف له ان يتقدس في الانسان و هو قد رفض من قدس هذا الانسان ؟؟؟؟؟...ام تراكم تظنون زوجها يقدسها فيه من ذاته ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## My Rock (22 أغسطس 2008)

esambraveheart قال:


> *عفوا ...هذا ليس راي شخصي *
> *من رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل روميه - الاصحاح السابع :*
> *1أَمْ تَجْهَلُونَ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ ­ لأَنِّي أُكَلِّمُ الْعَارِفِينَ بِالنَّامُوسِ ­ أَنَّ النَّامُوسَ يَسُودُ عَلَى الإِنْسَانِ مَا دَامَ حَيًّا؟ 2فَإِنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ الَّتِي تَحْتَ رَجُل هِيَ مُرْتَبِطَةٌ بِالنَّامُوسِ بِالرَّجُلِ الْحَيِّ. وَلكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَ الرَّجُلُ فَقَدْ تَحَرَّرَتْ مِنْ نَامُوسِ الرَّجُلِ. 3فَإِذًا مَا دَامَ الرَّجُلُ حَيًّا تُدْعَى زَانِيَةً إِنْ صَارَتْ لِرَجُل آخَرَ. وَلكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَ الرَّجُلُ فَهِيَ حُرَّةٌ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ، حَتَّى إِنَّهَا لَيْسَتْ زَانِيَةً إِنْ صَارَتْ لِرَجُل آخَرَ. 4إِذًا يَا إِخْوَتِي أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا قَدْ مُتُّمْ لِلنَّامُوسِ بِجَسَدِ الْمَسِيحِ، لِكَيْ تَصِيرُوا لآخَرَ، لِلَّذِي قَدْ أُقِيمَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ لِنُثْمِرَ ِللهِ. 5لأَنَّهُ لَمَّا كُنَّا فِي الْجَسَدِ كَانَتْ أَهْوَاءُ الْخَطَايَا الَّتِي بِالنَّامُوسِ تَعْمَلُ فِي أَعْضَائِنَا، لِكَيْ نُثْمِرَ لِلْمَوْتِ. 6وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ تَحَرَّرْنَا مِنَ النَّامُوسِ، إِذْ مَاتَ الَّذِي كُنَّا مُمْسَكِينَ فِيهِ، حَتَّى نَعْبُدَ بِجِدَّةِ الرُّوحِ لاَ بِعِتْقِ الْحَرْفِ.*​
> *7فَمَاذَا نَقُولُ؟ هَلِ النَّامُوسُ خَطِيَّةٌ؟ حَاشَا! بَلْ لَمْ أَعْرِفِ الْخَطِيَّةَ إِلاَّ بِالنَّامُوسِ. فَإِنَّنِي لَمْ أَعْرِفِ الشَّهْوَةَ لَوْ لَمْ يَقُلِ النَّامُوسُ:«لاَ تَشْتَهِ». 8وَلكِنَّ الْخَطِيَّةَ وَهِيَ مُتَّخِذَةٌ فُرْصَةً بِالْوَصِيَّةِ أَنْشَأَتْ فِيَّ كُلَّ شَهْوَةٍ. لأَنْ بِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ الْخَطِيَّةُ مَيِّتَةٌ. 9أَمَّا أَنَا فَكُنْتُ بِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ عَائِشًا قَبْلاً. وَلكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَتِ الْوَصِيَّةُ عَاشَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ، فَمُتُّ أَنَا، 10فَوُجِدَتِ الْوَصِيَّةُ الَّتِي لِلْحَيَاةِ هِيَ نَفْسُهَا لِي لِلْمَوْتِ. 11لأَنَّ الْخَطِيَّةَ، وَهِيَ مُتَّخِذَةٌ فُرْصَةً بِالْوَصِيَّةِ، خَدَعَتْنِي بِهَا وَقَتَلَتْنِي. 12إِذًا النَّامُوسُ مُقَدَّسٌ، وَالْوَصِيَّةُ مُقَدَّسَةٌ وَعَادِلَةٌ وَصَالِحَةٌ. 13فَهَلْ صَارَ لِي الصَّالِحُ مَوْتًا؟ حَاشَا! بَلِ الْخَطِيَّةُ. لِكَيْ تَظْهَرَ خَطِيَّةً مُنْشِئَةً لِي بِالصَّالِحِ مَوْتًا، لِكَيْ تَصِيرَ الْخَطِيَّةُ خَاطِئَةً جِدًّا بِالْوَصِيَّةِ.*
> *-------------*​



​للأسف فهمك خاطئ و سطحي للنص, انصحك بمراجعة التفاسير لتفهم النص بعُمق اكبر
الرسول بولس لا يتكلم عن علاقة رجل بأمرأة, بل علاقة شعب بالله, فاليهود كانوا مرتبطين بالله من خلال الناموس, لكن بعد كفارة المسيحاصبحنا غير مرتبطين من خلال الناموس لذلك يقول ان نموت في الناموس للمسيح

فالكلام لا علاقة له لا من قريب و لا من بعيد و لا من اي جهة لما تحاول توصيله, فلا يوجد اي نص يمنع الاستمرار مع الزوج او الزوجة الغير مؤمنين, بل العكس هناك نص على المواصلة اذا لم يرفض الطرف الاخر, اقرأ معي بتمعن:
[q-bible] 

12 إِنْ كَانَ أَخٌ لَهُ امْرَأَةٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَهِيَ تَرْتَضِي أَنْ تَسْكُنَ مَعَهُ فَلاَ يَتْرُكْهَا. 
13 وَالْمَرْأَةُ الَّتِي لَهَا رَجُلٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنٍ وَهُوَ يَرْتَضِي أَنْ يَسْكُنَ مَعَهَا فَلاَ تَتْرُكْهُ. 
14 لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ غَيْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِ مُقَدَّسٌ فِي الْمَرْأَةِ وَالْمَرْأَةُ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنَةِ مُقَدَّسَةٌ فِي الرَّجُلِ - وَإِلاَّ فَأَوْلاَدُكُمْ نَجِسُونَ. وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَهُمْ مُقَدَّسُونَ. 
15 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَارَقَ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِ فَلْيُفَارِقْ. لَيْسَ الأَخُ أَوِ الأُخْتُ مُسْتَعْبَداً فِي مِثْلِ هَذِهِ الأَحْوَالِ. وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ قَدْ دَعَانَا فِي السَّلاَمِ. 
16 لأَنَّهُ كَيْفَ تَعْلَمِينَ أَيَّتُهَا الْمَرْأَةُ هَلْ تُخَلِّصِينَ الرَّجُلَ؟ أَوْ كَيْفَ تَعْلَمُ أَيُّهَا الرَّجُلُ هَلْ تُخَلِّصُ الْمَرْأَةَ؟ 
[/q-bible]

قرأت الكلام؟ سهل و بسيط, صح؟
بيقولك المرأة لا تترك زوجهاالغير مؤمن و لا الرجل زوجته الغير مؤمنة اذا قبل الطرف الاخر

 
​

> *و السؤال الان ....اين هو هذا الناموس الذي كان يربط الزوج المسلم ( قبل اعتناقه المسيحيه) بزوجته المسلمه ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *بالقطع لم يكن هناك اي ناموس يربطهما ...و علاقتهما الزوجيه و هما مسلمين كانت زنا بكل معني الكلمه ...و بالايمان بالمسيح فقد تحرر الزوج المؤمن من قيود هذه الرابطة النجسه و صار انسانا جديدا ...فلماذا بعد تحرره تريدونه ان يعود و يسلم نفسه مرة اخرى لنفس المراه و يخضع لنفس الرباط الشيطاني الاول و يتنجس ويتورط في علاقه لا يحكمها لا ناموس و لا شريعه الهيه ؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *ام تركم تعتبرون سنة محمد سنة مرضية عند الله؟؟؟؟*


 

الزواج علاقة مقدسة لا دخل لها بالعقيدة, فالمسلم و الهندوسي و المسيحي و اليهودي, كله المتزوجين علاقة زواجهم هي علاقة مقدسة طاهرة و ليست زنى
اخر سطر من مشاركتك لا تكرره مستقبلاً, لاننا قبلنا رجوعك للمنتدى لطفاً مننا و ليس تشجيع على اهانة اخوتك في المسيح لتنسب لهم قبول محمد و شريعته في كل رد و الاخر, مفهوم؟
​


----------



## esambraveheart (22 أغسطس 2008)

*انا قلت اللي عندي ...و ان كنتم ترون اني سطحي فلكم ماتريدون 
و ليتحمل كل واحد مسؤلية ما يقوله امام الله​*


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 أغسطس 2008)

يا اخ عصام ايها المحبوب في المسيح  

لو انا مكانك ، سوف اعتبر اختلاف رأي وحدي عن باقي الاخوة  مقياسا لمراجعة اقوالي واقوال الآخرين ، في روح الصلاة والوداعة ، اراجع نفسي والكتاب المقدس واقوال الآباء .

مع عظيم محبتي واحترامي الشديد .


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (22 أغسطس 2008)

esambraveheart قال:


> *و الزوجه ان بقيت علي اسلامها بعد ايمان زوجها بالمسيح "فلا يمكن ابدا ان تتقدس هذه الزوجه الغير مؤمنه في زوجها المؤمن "....هل تعرفون لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟​*
> 
> *لانها باصرارها علي البقاء علي اسلامها ترفض المسيح ...و هذا هو من قال عن نفسه " لا يقدر احد ان ياتي الي الاب الا بي "....و ان كانت ترفض المسيح فقد انطبق عليها قول بولس الرسول " وَكَمَا لَمْ يَسْتَحْسِنُوا أَنْ يُبْقُوا اللهَ فِي مَعْرِفَتِهِمْ، أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ إِلَى ذِهْنٍ مَرْفُوضٍ لِيَفْعَلُوا مَا لاَ يَلِيقُ" ...و صاحب الذهن المرفوض و من يفعل مالايليق كيف له ان يتقدس في الانسان و هو قد رفض من قدس هذا الانسان ؟؟؟؟؟...ام تراكم تظنون زوجها يقدسها فيه من ذاته ؟؟؟؟*​




الحبيب عصام ..
قولك هذا يبطله نقطه هامة جدا تناسيتها ..
ان الغرض الرئيسي من قبول المؤمن للبقاء مع غير المؤمن - في حاله اثنان غير مسيحيين قبل احدهما الايمان - هو وسيله لجذب الاخر لحضن المسيح ..
في مشاركتك هذه انت افترضت ان رفض الطرف الاخر للمسيح هو نهايه المطاف ناسيا ان الرب يعطينا فرصة حتى نهاية أيام حياتنا .. فالرفض الوقتي للطرف الغير مؤمن بقبول المسيح *لا يكون قطعيا الا بنهاية حياته ..*


----------



## esambraveheart (22 أغسطس 2008)

*


اخرستوس انستي قال:





الحبيب عصام ..
قولك هذا يبطله نقطه هامة جدا تناسيتها ..
ان الغرض الرئيسي من قبول المؤمن للبقاء مع غير المؤمن - في حاله اثنان غير مسيحيين قبل احدهما الايمان - هو وسيله لجذب الاخر لحضن المسيح ..
في مشاركتك هذه انت افترضت ان رفض الطرف الاخر للمسيح هو نهايه المطاف ناسيا ان الرب يعطينا فرصة حتى نهاية أيام حياتنا .. فالرفض الوقتي للطرف الغير مؤمن بقبول المسيح لا يكون قطعيا الا بنهاية حياته ..

أنقر للتوسيع...


هل معني ان  قبول المؤمن للبقاء مع غير المؤمن - في حاله اثنان غير مسيحيين قبل احدهما الايمان - هو وسيله لجذب الاخر لحضن المسيح انه انتظارا لقبول الشخص الغير مؤمن للمسيح يسمح المؤمن للغير مؤمن ان يجذبه ليتورط في علاقه صارت نجسه و غير مقبوله في عيني الله؟؟؟
هل معني انه من اجل خلاص سكير و انتظارا لاقلاعه عن سكره و فساده ان ابقي معه انا المؤمن و اشاركه احتساء الخمر و اشاركه حياة الفساد ؟؟؟
هل معني انه من اجل ان يحيا غير المؤمن اموت انا المؤمن و اسمح لغير المؤمن ان يجذبني للهوه السحيقه التي هو متردي فيها ؟؟؟؟
و ماذا بعد كل هذا لو ان الزوجه الغير مؤمنه رفضت ان تؤمن ...بل و استطاعت استمالة زوجها المؤمن  عن طريق تاثير العلاقه الزوجيه " الحميمه" عليه و استطاعت ان ترده عن ايمانه؟؟؟
اؤكد لك انه ساعتها  ستتحمل انت و كل من يقول بشرعية هذه العلاقه الغير صحيحه مسؤلية هذا المسكين امام الله و مسؤلية ضياع نفسه و مسؤلية اعثارها و ارتدادها عن الحق
اخي الفاضل...كل واحد يموت بخطيئته ..و  الزوج قد تخلص من عبودية الخطيه و عرف الحق فكتبت له الحياة الابديه و عاش بعد ان كان ميتا ...اما الزوجه فهي ميته ..و خطيتها تتسبب في موتها ..و ليس لزوجها و بقائه بجانبها من عدمه فائدة تذكر لاحيائها من هذا الممات ..و لكن الله وحده هو من بيده ذلك ..و لذلك فيجب ان يترك هذا الزوج امر زوجته تلك (و لو كان يحبها ) لالهه و هو وحده يتولي مهمة تغيير حياتها كما سبق و غير حياة الزوج ...ام ترى الزوجه  الغير مؤمنه هي التي ساعدت زوجها في الايمان بالمسيح؟؟؟
و كما قال الكتاب المقدس ...و ليس انا الذي اقول ..:
لاَ تَكُونُوا تَحْتَ نِيرٍ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لأَنَّهُ أَيَّةُ خِلْطَةٍ لِلْبِرِّ وَالإِثْمِ؟ وَأَيَّةُ شَرِكَةٍ لِلنُّورِ مَعَ الظُّلْمَةِ؟ 
وَأَيُّ اتِّفَاقٍ لِلْمَسِيحِ مَعَ بَلِيعَالَ؟ وَأَيُّ نَصِيبٍ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِ؟ 
وَأَيَّةُ مُوَافَقَةٍ لِهَيْكَلِ اللهِ مَعَ الأَوْثَانِ؟
فَإِنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ هَيْكَلُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ، كَمَا قَالَ اللهُ: «إِنِّي سَأَسْكُنُ فِيهِمْ وَأَسِيرُ بَيْنَهُمْ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلَهاً وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً. 
لِذَلِكَ اخْرُجُوا مِنْ وَسَطِهِمْ وَاعْتَزِلُوا، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. وَلاَ تَمَسُّوا نَجِساً فَأَقْبَلَكُمْ، ​*


----------



## esambraveheart (22 أغسطس 2008)

*لكن من رحمة الله بنا و بهذا الزوج و من فرط محبته لنا فقد وضع في قلوب المسلمين ايضا الكبرياء الزائف اللازم لاحداث التنافر التلقائي بين اتباع الظلمه مع اولاد النور...لانه  فور اكتشاف الزوجه المسلمه ايمان زوجها بالمسيح و اعتناقه المسيحيه ستنفر منه و تتهمه بالكفر و تطلب الطلاق ..و لان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله ..فالانفصال شبه محتوم سواءا اختار الزوج ان يبقي ام لا ...و لكن هذا من تدبير و عناية الله حتي لا يموت من صار حيا بدم المسيح ..و كما فصل النور عن الظلمه و دعا النور نورا و الظلمة ظلمة..فهكذا ايضا سيفصلهما من محبته لابنه الذي كان ميتا فعاش..و يبقي علينا نحن الا نقيم وزنا لهذه المحبه الارضيه  الزائله الجسديه الزائفه و التي تشوبها و تحكمها الشهوه الجسديه فقط بين الزوج المؤمن و امراته الغير مؤمنه ..لان من احب اما او ابا اكثر من المسيح فلا يستحقه ...و المسيح محبته تعوض عن كل محبه ارضيه زائله..و هي وحدها المحبه الحقيقيه التي تستحق ان نقيم لها وزنا في هذا الشان​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (22 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم
سلام المسيح معكم
متابع المو ضوع بصمت 
اخوكم
ابانوب


----------



## Twin (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ماذا لو امن احد افراد الاسرة بالمسيح*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*ليس لدي ما أقوله سوي*
*أرحمنا يارب *
*ما هذا ما الذي يحدث *
*أين حق السائل في السؤال والمتابعة *
*التشتيت والتشتيت والتشتيت *
*كل منا علي رأيه وعلي إيمانه متناسياً الأخر*
*يا أخوتي كلنا أعضاء جسد واحد ونسير في طريق واحد خلف راعي واحد *
*فلماذا نحاول دائماً الأختلاف *
*تاركين كل نقاط التواصل باحثين علي الأختلاف لنفترق !*
*عامة ليرحمنا الرب*​


ابانووب قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم
> سلام المسيح معكم
> متابع المو ضوع بصمت
> اخوكم
> ابانوب


*أخي أبانوب*​* ليس لك أن تتابع بصمت *
*هذا موضوعك أنت وأنت من تريد أن تعرف الأجابة ونحن هنا لخدمتك *
*أنت وحدك فلا للتواصل في نقاط بعيدة عنك*

*أعتقد أنك سألت سؤال وأنا أخذت بركة الأجابة عليه مع أخوتي*
*وأنتقلت لسؤال أخر في نفس الموضوع وأجابوك الأخوة*
*فهل هناك نقاط جديدة تريد الأستفسار عنها لخلاصك وحياتك ؟*
*إن كان هناك فأطرحها ولك منا كل الخدمة*

*وأخيراً يا ليتنا ندقق في مسار الأسئلة والأجوبة*

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## القسيس محمد (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: ماذا لو امن احد افراد الاسرة بالمسيح*



twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي كل أخوتي*
> 
> *ليس لدي ما أقوله سوي*
> ...


سلام ونعمه
اشكر كل من كتب فى الموضوع
وانا اتابع ولا اناقش عشان انا سالت سؤال معرفش اجابته واتابع الردود حتى اجد الجواب الكافى 
فكيف اكتب راييى وانا اتعلم منكم
ربنا يبارك تعبكم
سلام المسيح


----------



## geegoo (23 أغسطس 2008)

من يقول ان الايات الخاصة بهذا الموضوع كانت مرتبطة بوقت بداية التبشير بالمسيحية ... يقول ضمنيا ان التبشير بالمسيحية انتهي ... و هذا بالطبع مستحيل ... فارادة الله للخلاص و وصول كلمته لكل البشر .. ارادة ثابتة ... بل ان حياة كل مسيحي بما يتفق مع كلمة الله هي تبشير في حد ذاته .. 


> " لكي يروا اعمالكم الصالحة فيمجدوا اباكم الذي في السماوات "​


لذلك اري ان احد الزوجين الذي يقبل المسيح الان هو كاحد الزوجين الذي قبل المسيح في بداية المسيحية ..​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (23 أغسطس 2008)

geegoo قال:


> من يقول ان الايات الخاصة بهذا الموضوع كانت مرتبطة بوقت بداية التبشير بالمسيحية ... يقول ضمنيا ان التبشير بالمسيحية انتهي ... و هذا بالطبع مستحيل ... فارادة الله للخلاص و وصول كلمته لكل البشر .. ارادة ثابتة ... بل ان حياة كل مسيحي بما يتفق مع كلمة الله هي تبشير في حد ذاته ..
> 
> لذلك اري ان احد الزوجين الذي يقبل المسيح الان هو كاحد الزوجين الذي قبل المسيح في بداية المسيحية ..​


 
*تحليل رائع*


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: ماذا لو امن احد افراد الاسرة بالمسيح*




ابانووب قال:


> سلام ونعمه





ابانووب قال:


> اشكر كل من كتب فى الموضوع
> وانا اتابع ولا اناقش عشان انا سالت سؤال معرفش اجابته واتابع الردود حتى اجد الجواب الكافى
> فكيف اكتب راييى وانا اتعلم منكم
> ربنا يبارك تعبكم
> سلام المسيح




اخي الحبيب ابانوب 

كلنا بنتعلم من بعض ، المعلم الاكبر هو الروح القدس الساكن فينا وفيك .

اذا كان كلامك تواضعا ، فحسنا تفعل ، ولكن ارجو الا يكون ( صغر نفس ) .

انت ابن مولود للمسيح ، والروح القدس يسكن فيك .

وهو قادر ان يقودك ويرشدك ويعلمك 

( ويعطيكم السيد خبزا في الضيق وماء في الشدة.لا يختبئ معلموك بعد بل تكون عيناك تريان معلميك. 21 واذناك تسمعان كلمة خلفك قائلة هذه هي الطريق اسلكوا فيها حينما تميلون الى اليمين وحينما تميلون الى اليسار.)
(اشعياء 30: 20 - 21)

فاهدأ واهنأ بالا .

الرب معك يا محبوب


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2008)

الافضل ان نغلق الموضوع حتى لا يستمر التشتيت والعناد الذي يماسره البعض

رحمتك يا رب..


----------

